# كيفيه رسم منظور معمارى لمبنى



## راجى المولى (24 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخوانى انا معمارى جديد اجيد عمل المناظير فرى هاند وارغب فى تعلم طرق عمل المناظير بالبرامج الهندسيه ولا اعلم اى برنامج اقوم بدراسته واسهل طرق التعليم برجاء الافاده .


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (24 أغسطس 2008)

أرى التحاقك بدورة 3D Max و أيضا عليك إتقان الـAutoCAD 3D 

هذا مبدئيا فقط عندها نقول لك مرحبا على أول الطريق

أحمد


----------



## راجى المولى (25 أغسطس 2008)

متشكر جدا لسرعه الرد والنصيحه الغاليه


----------



## ezaz75 (30 يونيو 2009)

شكران يا مان على هذا البرانمج


----------



## i.s.m.a. (5 يوليو 2009)

يمكنك يا اخى ان تدرس ايضا برنامج الarchicad وهو برنامج صمم خصيصا للمهندسين المعماريين و مهندسي التصميم الداخلى وهو برنامج بسيط يمكنك تعلمه بسهولة جدا بدون الحوجة الى استاذ وانشاء الله حرسل لك بعض التتوريلات .........وبالتوفيق


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (5 يوليو 2009)

صحيح يا اخ راجي عليك بالارشكاد فهو سهل وسريع ونتائج مضمونة هناك دروس المهندس صرح في منتديات معماري اسبوع واحد تجتهد تطلع شغل ولو تحب تشوف العينة راجع مشاركتي بهذه الصفحة بعنوان ارشكاد وفيري
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## i.s.m.a. (5 يوليو 2009)

*finearchitect*

وهذه بعض التتوريالات لاخر فرجن فى الارشكاد ويضا بعض الكتب التي تفيدك فى دراستك انشاء الله وبالتوفيق انشاء الله.......................


----------



## i.s.m.a. (5 يوليو 2009)

اسفة جدا بس النت عندى تعبان شوى بس حرسل ما وعدت به فى اقرب فرصة


----------



## i.s.m.a. (8 يوليو 2009)

اسفة جدا اخى لم اوفق فى رفع الملفات العندى الظاهر انه حجمها كبير بس النك دا حيوصلك انشاء الله الى نتائج كويسة
http://www.m3mare.com
والبريد الالكترونى هو
http://[email protected]
بالنسبة للكتب ممكن تعملsearch فى ال4shared وتفتش عن مجموعة الtime saver هى مجموعة مفيدة جدا ورائعة..وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## راجى المولى (11 يوليو 2009)

اختى العزيزه الغاليه نصائحك ومساعدتك فى منتهى الاهميه وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## hananfadi (11 يوليو 2009)

سلام 
انا كدلك انصحك باستعمال الارشيكاد و ان واجهة اي صعوبة انا في الخدمة


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اين تعليم النظور


----------



## محمد سامى الخولى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أين تعليم رسم المنظور


----------



## مارى قيكتور (25 يناير 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة
انا جيدة فى الاوتوكاد و شوية بالماكس بس المناظير مش حلوة زى المناظير الى بشوفهاعلى النت او فى الاعلانات
اريد معرفة اعمل اة عشان احسن شغلى


----------



## نوني الحلوه (26 يناير 2010)

وين المنضور


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

فى برنامج سهل وصغير وبسيط يعطى نتائج هايله ومناظير سريعه وجميله sketchup


----------



## YOUSSEF CHANANI (19 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم


----------



## hananfadi (19 فبراير 2010)

انصحك ببرنامج ال archicad و الاظهار ب ال artlantis


----------



## awad tita (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
اخواني واخواتي .. يسعدني كتير ويشرفني
انكم ترحبو بي في هذا المنتدي الانيق
ترحيبكم بي يعني لي الكثير


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

تعلم الثري دي ماكس وهو سهل التعلم


----------



## اياد11 (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طيور بلا اجنحة (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم المفرود تاخد 3dmax وتاخد كورسات نظريات فن الرسم والالوان فري هاند سكتش


----------



## الرحااااال (3 يوليو 2010)

مشاء الله


----------



## الملك أسد (25 يناير 2011)

جزا الله الجميع كل خير


----------

